# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  SQLAlchemy – دیتابیس در دستان شماست

## pepsiphone

تو پروژه هایی که نیاز کمی به ارتباط با دیتابیس (MySQL) داشتن از کتابخونه PyMySQL استفاده می‌کردم برای پروژه های کوچیک خیلی کار راه بنداز بود تا اینکه در آخرین پروژم بکل داستان عوض شد.


.تو این پروژه بحث ارتباط با دیتابیس و ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات و موجودیت های سیستم بسیار پر رنگ بود دیگه نمیتونستم از PyMySQL استفاده کنم چون PyMySQL یک wrapper ساده بود که دستورات خام sql رو اجرا میکرد ولی من یه ORM لازم داشتم با امکانات زیاد تا کار رو برام آسون تر کنهتو ذهنم بود که از یه ORM استفاده کنم که:



کارایی و سرعت سیستم رو به صورت مشخصی کم نکنهداکیومنت خوبی داشتهکامیونیتی فعالی داشته باشه تا اگه مشکلی پیش اومد بتونم سریع حلش کنمسریع بشه باهاش کار کرد و مدت زمان زیادی رو برای یادگرفتن از من نگیره



اگه از حق نگذریم  SQLAlchemy همه اینا رو دارهبه هر حال من SQLAlchemy رو انتخاب کردم با اینکه میشه سریع یک پروژه رو با SQLAlchemy شروع کرد ولی متوجه شدن بعضی مفاهیم اون خیلی از من وقت گرفت من در این نوشته میخوام از اول تا آخر کارهایی که تو این پروژه با SQLAlchemy انجام دادم رو به شما توضیح بدم تا کامل مفاهیم رو متوجه بشید.اول با دستور زیر SQLAlchemy رو نصب کنید


به خاطر محدودیت انجمن در نمایش پست های بلند ادامه پست رو در بلاگم ببینید

*من ._حسین ._موسوی هستم نویسنده این مطلب، برای دیدن مطالب بیشتر به بلاگم bestical.rocks سر بزنید


*

----------

